# tg3 and kernel-3.18.1

## Desti²

Hello,

I've here a new system where I can't get the network to run.

```
 3.997453] tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.079973] libphy: tg3 mdio bus: probed

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.149983] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57780) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:19:99:de:ec:ec

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.149986] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.149988] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.149990] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    4.416891] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel:    4.445581] systemd-udevd[1185]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    6.435027] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    6.570357] Adding 20345852k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:20345852k FS

Jan  5 12:31:23 tuxi9 kernel: [    8.093741] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 kernel: [    9.993802] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: No firmware running

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 /etc/init.d/enp2s0[1826]: config_enp2s0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: version 6.4.7 starting

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: enp2s0: adding address fe80::7de0:bca9:7ae7:b986

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 kernel: [   10.199849] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: enp2s0: if_up: No such device

Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: enp2s0: waiting for carrier

Jan  5 12:31:55 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: timed out

Jan  5 12:31:55 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Jan  5 12:32:03 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: timed out

Jan  5 12:32:03 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: exited
```

linux-firmware package is installed, but I don't know if that is the reason at all. I've another system with the same network card, running older 3.14 kernel with no linux-firmware package installed, and it is running flawless.

The system works when running Ubuntu 14 LTS, so i guess it's not a hardware fault. Any idea if I missed any kernel option, that is new and might conflicting with tg3?

----------

## charles17

 *Desti² wrote:*   

> [code]Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: enp2s0: if_up: No such device

 Dmesg might tell you why *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep 'network interface'

 

Those problems could be avoided using https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd instead of /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## krinn

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Desti² wrote:*   [code]Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 dhcpcd[1834]: enp2s0: if_up: No such device Dmesg might tell you why *Quote:*   $ dmesg | grep 'network interface' 
> 
> Those problems could be avoided using https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd instead of /etc/conf.d/net.

 

Did you saw you've quote an error from dhcpcd?

----------

## krinn

Desti²

I think your issue remain to firmware, you says you have install linux-firmware but we can see:

```
Jan  5 12:31:25 tuxi9 kernel: [    9.993802] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: No firmware running 
```

----------

## Desti²

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Desti²
> 
> I think your issue remain to firmware, you says you have install linux-firmware but we can see:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Firmware files are there.

```

ls -al /lib/firmware/tigon/

total 36

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan  6 00:31 .

drwxr-xr-x 60 root root 12288 Jan  6 00:31 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2668 Jan  6 00:30 tg3.bin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   144 Jan  6 00:30 tg357766.bin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  7004 Jan  6 00:30 tg3_tso.bin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3884 Jan  6 00:30 tg3_tso5.bin
```

ethtool says this, so I think the problem happens before dhcp comes even into play?

```
enp2s0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown!

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: external

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

                               drv probe link timer ifdown ifup rx_err tx_err

        Link detected: no

```

----------

## Desti²

Finally I tried the hard way and downgraded the kernel to the same on the other system, 3.14, and it immediately started up.

The difference in the driver is:

3.18

tg3.c:v3.137 (May 11, 2014)

3.14

tg3.c:v3.136 (Jan 03, 2014)

So there is definitely a problem with the new tg3 kernel driver not loading the firmware, or the gentoo linux-firmware package need an uptate, I've tried the latest ~amd64.

Has anyone else a tg3 network card an confirm this?

This here is a 

] cnic: Broadcom NetXtreme II CNIC Driver cnic v2.5.20 (March 14, 2014)

[   61.444482] bnx2x: Broadcom NetXtreme II 5771x/578xx 10/20-Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2x 1.78.17-0 (2013/04/11) 

in a 

FUJITSU PRIMERGY MX130 S2/D3090-A1, BIOS V4.6.5.1 R1.5.0 for D3090-A1x 02/03/2012

Related kernel bug:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89821

----------

